# pb de PATH, path, cshrc et tcshrc



## iManu (15 Octobre 2002)

Suite d'une question posée sur un autre fil de discussion  là mais qui me semble nécessiter un fil complêt, car il semble que les avis divergent un peu...

En résumant:
Sur OsX, par défaut on a tcsh
Avec Jaguar, si on veut récupérer les facilités du tcsh 'avant' Jaguar (complétion automatique, etc...) faut mettre:
source /usr/share/tcsh/examples/rc dans un fichier .tcshrc
Il doit y avoir d'autres moyens de faire ça, alors je passe pour l'instant...

Si on installe fink (d'où le lien précédent) il faut aussi mettre:
 source /sw/bin/init.csh dans un fichier .cshrc

Question 1) si on le met dans .tcshrc, c'est grave ?
Normalement, je crois que c'est chargé dans l'ordre, donc si c'est dans .tcshrc, ça devrait revenir au même... au cas où, je met tout dans .cshrc...

de plus, dans /sw/bin/init.csh, la variable path (minucsule) est mise à jour par:
set path = ( /sw/bin /sw/sbin $path /usr/X11R6/bin )

OK, voici mon .cshrc

  echo debut
  echo $path
# init fink
 source /sw/bin/init.csh
 echo ApresSourceFink
 echo $path
 set path = ( $ABSOFT/bin /Users/manu/projets/GeantGate $path /Users/manu/Documents/UnixPerso/scripts )
 echo ApresAddPath
 echo $path


Voici la répose quand je lance un terminal:

Last login: Mon Oct 14 16:24:31 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
debut
/bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin
ApresSourceFink
/sw/bin /sw/sbin /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/X11R6/bin
ApresAddPath
/Applications/Absoft/bin /Users/manu/projets/GeantGate /sw/bin /sw/sbin /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/X11R6/bin /Users/manu/Documents/UnixPerso/scripts
tcsh_initdir: Undefined variable.
[net19-21:~] manu% 

bon, indépendamment du 'indefined' tcsh_initdir, voila où ça devient rigolo  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Si je fais un echo $path (echo $PATH donne le même résultat), j'ai:
/Users/manu/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin /Users/manu/bin /usr/local/bin /usr/bin /bin /usr/local/sbin /usr/sbin /sbin

c'est à dire en gros que je perds ce qui se passe dans mon .cshrc...
Une idée quelqu'un ?
Je suppose une unixanerie de ma part, mais où ?  

Au fait, vous avez remarqué comme moi que j'ai plus mon nom d'host...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## iManu (15 Octobre 2002)

modo:
Ben on a trouvé la réponse sur le fil d'origine...
Comme celui ci n'a pas pris, tu peux supprimer sans crainte... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------

